# Your 'haunted locations' travel wishlist...



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

yes! the winchester mansion looks freakin awesome, and of course salem is my number one.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*SALEM*!! Of _course_, Kallie, great one!! Add that to my list too!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie, my list would look much like yours. We could be travel mates! I've been to New Orleans three times but I just can't get enough of that city. 

Stanley House is very high on my list. I keep trying to get my sister to go with me, not just for the "creep factor" but to see the fabulous terrain that surrounds it.

I think the Coronado Hotel in San Diego would be next...and then on to locations in the deep south.

What's next after we finish your list Laurie, England, Ireland, Scotland....

It reminds me of the Dr. Suess Story "Oh The Places You Will Go!" Have you read that one to your boys yet?


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Been to New Orleans several times, love that city. Grew up very near the Winchester mystery house and went there many times. Recently stayed on the Queen Mary in Long Beach, CA and took the Ghosts and Legends tour, well worth it. We're in the process of moving to NC so hope to visit many of the east coast "haunted places".


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Laurie S,

Like you list of which some of them I would love to do also, like attend the annual haunt at Eastern State Pen. Though I'm sorry to say this you can never do: 



> (Love to camp out at) the Civil War battlefields at Gettysburg


Since the NPS does not allow camping on the battlefield. Though I have had some very spooky fun times visiting spots like Devils Den in a period uniform with some of my pards late at night and scaring the whits out of some tourist. I guess they must of though we were ghost of Civil War soldiers rising from the dead! I did though camp once, while on location for a television series, near the battlefield where there was a field hospital and had a strange experience of my normally reliable pocket watch never being able to keep time there.

Madame,



> England, Ireland, Scotland....


What no Wales! The land of the Castles, I'm beheaded!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Madame*, I would *LOVE* to be travel mates!! As long as you don't mind my clinging to your sleeve periodically should I get spooked out of my wits! Hehehehe, it's so fun being scared! (Well, provided of course you're not actually being chased down by a chainsaw wielding maniac or something....) Glad to know you wouldn't mind another round of New Orleans.  Hmmm, I say Ireland 1st on the overseas touring, but certainly we should make time for them all!!

'You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose--' 'Oh, the places WE will go!' (Yep, we've read it!) 


*Spookineer*, I went to the Queen Mary once with my parents, is the Spruce Goose still there as well? The thing that creeped me out most was seeing those GIANT propellers down in the hull...very eerie! Kept imagining being caught in the currents of those blades....


Darnit, *Spookzilla*, I kinda figured we couldn't get away with camping out on the battlegrounds, ARRRRRRR. Maybe I should volunteer myself for a battle reinactment to have the chance at hanging out there for a while, though.  That's weird about your watch!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Laurie S. said:


> *Spookineer*, I went to the Queen Mary once with my parents, is the Spruce Goose still there as well? The thing that creeped me out most was seeing those GIANT propellers down in the hull...very eerie! Kept imagining being caught in the currents of those blades....


No, unfortunately the Spruce Goose has been moved to Oregon.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Laurie,
I'll be at G-Burg at the end of June for a big reenactment, you welcome to put you best civilian impression on and join the fun!

Yes my watch going bonkers was spooky indeed since it never missed a beat before or since. They said there were some un-located Confederate graves around the barn that I was camping next to, who knows? Though what was cool was seeing the graffiti that wounded soldiers left scribbled throughout the barn.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Well now, a civilian impression I could do! The end of June, eh?....Man, I'd _love_ to make that, I bet the kids would have a blast with it too. You never know Spookzilla, we may seriously be in the crowd somewhere--we love road trips!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Well here you go Laurie, kid the kids and hubby ready for a road trip!

http://www.wmhf.org/athightide/index.html


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Well here you go Laurie, kid the kids and hubby ready for a road trip!


Laurie, I want to go to Gettysburg too. I'm very good at acting like a child. Can you just throw me in the back seat with the boys. Although my hair is very dark now, I did have blonde hair as a child...still have a "whole bag of it" my mother saved. I could make a wig and blend in with your little blonde boys. 

Please take me...please, please, please...I want to go. Are we there yet? (see doesn't that sound like a child) 

I do love a man in uniform, don't you?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> What no Wales!


Sorry to make you wail Spookzilla. How could I possibly pass up Wales. My family owned a castle in Wales many years before I was born, of course, I'm only 29  Montgomery's were quite a nomadic clan. I hope our ancestors were friends and not foe. At least in modern times there were no weapons in the house to keep those Jones boys off the porch


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> is the Spruce Goose still there


Laurie, are you talking about the Spruce Goose that Howard Hughes built? That Spruce Goose is in a flight museum in Oregon, about three hours away from where I live in Washington.



> As long as you don't mind my clinging to your sleeve periodically should I get spooked out of my wits! Hehehehe, it's so fun being scared!


Oh I can tell we would be great traveling mates if you don't mind my giggling when I get scared. I am a bit strange that way...never scream when I'm scared....just giggle like a fool.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Too bad one cannot spend the night at the Custer Battlefield (Little Big Horn) as that place is a helluva lot closer than Gettysburg to me....6 or 7hr drive.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks* for the link, *Spookzilla*, I loved checking it out-- makes me want to go even more!! I'm tellin' ya, the 'ole wheels in my head are turning to get this trip organized, I talked to my husband about it this morning. 


*Madame*, let's do this!!  We sure do have a backseat you could have all for your own! Why, you are VERY welcome to join us anywhere we go on the haunted travel list as we certainly would be good travel mates (I wouldn't at all mind your giggling as long as you didn't give away our hiding position to the poltergeists ...for just plain ghosts it would be okay, I guess... ).

I am talking about that very Spruce Goose--WOW, what an impressive structure, you know? Too bad they couldn't get it to fly further, but then again, don't know how well it could've possibly held up in the skies...


Oooh yeah, *Jack*, I bet the Custer Battlefield has _plenty_ of energy of its own....quite a character, that Custer was.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

I really want to go to New Orleans. I want to see Marie Laveau's tomb in Cemetary No1..

I also want to go to Key West, Florida to see Robert the Doll.

There's also some ruins I want to see either here in Arizona or in New Mexico, but at the moment I can't think of the name of the ruins or the people (Anasazi, perhaps) who used to live there... but it has something to do with the main streets of the city being built exactly N/S and E/W... I'll have look it up when I unpack those boxes. (Why is it unpacking after moving takes months?... bleh!)

The Lizzie Borden House in Fall River, Massachusetts is also on my list.... if I were actually THINKING when I was in MA a couple years ago, I'd have paid for me and my traveling buddies to stay there (I was single and had money then...) Instead, we stayed in the Hawthorne Hotel in Salem, MA.

As for Haunted Places I've BEEN....
I've been to the Civil War battlefields at Gettysburg twice and I have the Kenny's Market membership card to prove it. I also have TONS photos and a "ghost" story of my own.

I've been to the Winchester Mansion in California. That was more fun and interesting than scary... and I'm SOOO glad they have you wear hard hats under that house or I'd have a big scar across my forehead from turning my head to talk to my friend as I walked into a low-hanging pipe.

Salem is quite fun too... but not quite as grandiose as I had made it out to be. I didn't have the chance to go on their ghost walk. =(

I do love ghost walks. My favourite is the Tucson, AZ ghost walk downtown, which I especially enjoy because you're nearly guaranteed (if you go on the tour that goes to Hotel Congress) to be taken upstairs to see the "suicide room". This is the door that looks like it's twisting CCW and the floor that appears to rise up and drop suddenly in front of the door... but when you walk close to see, the floor and door are perfectly true. I also like this tour because they give the history of the area and building before leaping right into the ghost stories.

I just went on the Bisbee, AZ ghost walk two weekends ago... I wasn't too impressed. Sure, they have a lot of ghost stories... but the tour didn't divulge a lot of background history... possibly due to the fact Bisbee has burned to the ground a couple times since it was first built.

I've also been to Tombstone several times.

Lots of haunts in Arizona. The old west is rich with history for certain!


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I would love to see New Orleans and the hotel where "The SHining" was filmed, nto sure the name of it.

Jadewik: when I read "Robert the Doll" chills went up my back! I remember Unsolved Mysteries or one of those shows did a story on him and I have had nightmares ever since. Yikes!


----------



## Tombstone (Jan 19, 2008)

I went on a candlelight halloween tour of the house of seven gables and several other houses in Salem several years ago. It was very cool. 

Here in Connecticut we have a place called Dudleytown. It is the ruins of an old town that was supposedly cursed. I had always wanted to go as a kid. I drove to the entrance one fall night with some friends when I was in college but I couldn't go in, something very creepy/strange about those woods. They say that they are haunted by evil spirits. I had enough problems at the time, didn't need some spirit following me home. Well, evil spirits anyways.

I would love to go to the St. Augustine lighthouse, Stanley Hotel and Eastern States Pen.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Tombstone said:


> I couldn't go in, something very creepy/strange about those woods. They say that they are haunted by evil spirits. I had enough problems at the time, didn't need some spirit following me home. Well, evil spirits anyways.


I can understand your logic there, Tombstone.  Dudleytown in Connecticut, sounds very interesting, I will google that today....ah, bless you, sweet google...


----------



## Tombstone (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes Laurie I agree "google is good". I am sure you will be able to find something on it, it was investigated by those ghost hunters, the Warrens. I am sure that most of it is urban legend but it is still creepy in there. I mean the name of the road is Dark Entry Road, who calls a street that if its not creepy in the first place. 

Here is a link in case your interested. Enjoy!

http://www.ghostvillage.com/legends/dudleytown.shtml


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie, I think we should have a sleep over in a doll museum. What do you think?


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, who has been watching Ghost Hunters??? It seems like everything listed so far has been featured on Ghost Hunters. I love that show!

Now, I have a huge, huge list of places that I'd like to go. That being said, here it goes:

Berkely Plantation - Charles City, VA
Old Town Inn (specifically room 52) - Manassas, VA
Martha Washington Inn - Abingdon, VA
Round Tree Park - Annandale, VA
Old Madison Inn - Bowling Green, VA
Rosewell Plantation - Gloucester, VA
Balls Bluff Battlefield - Leesburg, VA
Wayside Inn (specifically room 14) - Middletown, VA
Wilderness Battlefield - Orange, VA (DH has had an experience there, this is also where we live)
Old Central State Mental Hospital - Petersburg, VA
Antietam, MD
Harper's Ferry, WV (been there but never at night)
West VA State Penitentiary - Moundsville, WV
Lakin State Hospital - Laken, WV
Sweet Springs Hotel and Sanitarium - Sweet Springs, WV
Roney's Point Tuberculosis Center - Tiadelphia, WV
Hopemont State Hospital - Terra Alta, WV
Blennerhasset Hotel - Parkersburg, WV
Gettysburg, PA
Lancaster, PA
Hell House - Ellicott City, MD
Brown Mountain Lights - Burke, NC
Myrtles Plantation - St. Francisville, LA
Waverly Hills Sanitarium - Louisville, KY
Stanley Hotel - Estes Park, CO
Savannah, GA
Charleston, SC
Rolling Hills Asylum - Bethany, NY
Crescent Hotel - Eureka Springs, AR
Eastern State Penentiary - PA
Mordecai House - NC
Winchester Mansion - CA
Mansfield Reformatory - OH
Valentown Museum - NY
St. Augustine Lighthouse - St. Augustine, FL
Salem, MA
New Orleans, LA
England, Scotland, heck! I just want to go to Europe!!

Well, as you can tell I've done a lot of research online!! I'm sure I'll find even more places eventually!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, _hell_ yeah, add Dudleytown to my list!! Those pics in the link are *creepy* and legend has it that Edmund Dudley was beheaded by King Henry VIII for treason, putting a curse on all other Dudley's....have y'all checked this link out?? Thanks *Tombstone*, that's cool!



Oh _*Madame*_, I know you *MUST* be joking about the doll museum...why, you realize how completely hysterical I would be, right? I mean, I'd be in, 'slap her, she's hysterical!' mode....I do not wish to place that responsibility upon you, Madame. 



*digbugsgirl*, I WISH we got Ghost Hunters!! Alas, we only have $9.95/mo. basic cable which doesn't pick up that channel...but you have introduced me to more googling possibilities!  A couple of those options I remember from Unsolved Mysteries segments, though..yes, I LOVELOVELOVE Unsolved Mysteries!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Oh Madame, I know you MUST be joking about the doll museum...why, you realize how completely hysterical I would be, right? I mean, I'd be in, 'slap her, she's hysterical!' mode....I do not wish to place that responsibility upon you, Madame.


Oh come on Laurie, there is "nothing" better than thrills and chills running up your spine.... little dolls with one eye shut and the other staring at you from behind the case until they sneak out behind your back and grab you by the hair....pullling you down the hall and into the basement where unthinkable live. I promise I'll take care of you Laurie, can we go, can we go, can we go!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Oh come on Laurie, there is "nothing" better than thrills and chills running up your spine.... little dolls with one eye shut and the other staring at you from behind the case until they sneak out behind your back and grab you by the hair....pullling you down the hall and into the basement where unthinkable live. I promise I'll take care of you Laurie, can we go, can we go, can we go!


For you, I will consider it, *ONLY* if I'm allowed the arsenal of my choice to punish those little hair-grabbing freaks should they even _TRY_ to to cast us sideways glances out of their one good eye....no mercy!! NO MERCY ON THEM, I SAY!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

laurie, be brave, madame will even let you walk in front so she has your back. besides, you can take in your bag- mace, numb chucks, brass knuckles, scissors, and glue, lots and lots of eye sticking glue, oh and don't forget duct tape and needle and threads. and holy water and a cross. you'll be fine. maybe there will be lots of little barbies around, they are your friends.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene, those are some excellent weapon suggestions for instilling a little fear in those suckers, and considering your own expertise in the field, I believe you should join us on this venture. Safety in numbers!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie it will be so much fun in the doll museum. Some of them even cry m-a-m-a when they fall out of the case, those kind can't sneak up on you. Tthe worst thing, I think, is when Chatty Cathy keeps repeating "Do You Want To Be My Friend", while she has one eye shut. But the thing we really have to watch out for are the little clown dolls, they hide in dark corners. ....It will send goosebumps up your spine Laurie, and you will never be the same again. It will be so good for you to face your fear. If you can do this, you can do anything! Just keep repeating to yourself, I think I can, I think I can.....


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

The wife and I just had the opportunity to draw a line thru one city thats been on my list for a looong time...Tombstone AZ! I will load in some pics, including one I picked up when hunting in the cellar of the Birdcage Theater! Now I never was a big believer in "orbs"...always thought of them as just dust...but the one I picked up changed my mind! Boot Hill...Cochise county courhouse and gallows...wild stuff man...pics coming soon!


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

I feel left out, nobody has listed Sleepy Hollow New York as a place to visit. So much to see and do there.The old Dutch Burying grounds, Sleepy Hollow Cemetery where graves date back to 1650. You can still buy burial plots. The whole town comes alive in October. As they say in Sleepy Hollow the Legend lives!!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Headless - You're so right. We stopped in Sleepy Hollow on our last trip to Stockbridge, MA. It was in early November on a perfectly gloomy, misty, foggy day! While there we also drove around the larger Sleepy Hollow cemetary. Some of those winding roads were incredibly steep- not the best location to drive a stick shift!
Gettysburg - I couldn't believe how many ghost tours there were - everywhere you turned there was a placard out advertising one. Does anyone have any recommendations? We are taking my cousins from Massachusetts there in May...
Not necessarily haunted, but I'd love to visit Loch Ness. Well, actually Aleistar Crowley lived there for a bit, so that does up the creep factor...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

leaving mass. i just want to get there. that is where i would like to go. and i would want it to be in the fall with the trees turning colors. i read there is a hill or mountain or something where everyone carves a pumpkin and places it going up the hill. then at night they light them all. that would be very pretty to see. and there is a tap where they have hung a chair from the ceiling so noone will sit in it. everyone that has met their fate. and soooo much stuff to see and do there.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*CROGLINVAMPIRE*, I'm looking forward to those pictures!!!


*Headless Horseman*, good _GRIEF_, SLEEPY HOLLOW!!! How could that have been left out??! Can't believe you can still buy burial plots there, how cool is that?! Yes this town should certainly have a place of honor on the haunted travels wishlist...

*hallorenescene*, there's an Unsolved Mysteries story on that chair!  (Oh, how I love to hear Robert Stack's voice tell about it)..very cool and creepy legend!!


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

You're not going to believe this but I've never been to Sleepy Hollow and I think I'm only 2 1/2 hours away. I'll definitely have to make the pilgrimage this year.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been looking at the places posted on this thread and it occurred to me that the "West" Coast is under represented...so I did a query of my home state, Washington State, and found this list (link below). Oddly enough the middle school I attended is on the list. I recall hearing about that, but over the years forgot about it. Frequently in the early days of our state they showed no respect for Indian burial grounds and sitings around these areas are common. In our town an Indian Burial Ground, know as Coffin Rock, was desecrated (actually blasted into oblivion) because it was in the way of growth of one of our major timber companies. Some actions just can't be justified.

http://theshadowlands.net/places/washington.htm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madame t. we have some very dear friends that live in port angeles. we haven't seen them for 12 years. we still keep in touch, but mostly at christmas. 
sleepy hollow would be a fun place to visit.
laurie, i can't promise anything, but i would love to be travel buddies. let me know when and i will see. that is cool that chair was on unsolved mysteries. i guess i must work at the wrong time because i haven't watched that show for awhile. did you see the jodie husentruit [sp] case? she was our anchorwoman. to bad you don't get ghost hunters, i love that show! do you watch ghost whisperer?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> madame t. we have some very dear friends that live in port angeles


That's cool Hallorenescene. I am sitting in my studio...all alone in the basement....reading the stories on the list I posted. All of the sudden the air compressor my husband had been using earlier in the day turned on to recharge with air. Absolutely scared the crap out of me  What a cheap thrill!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

all alone in the basement, reading a bunch of scary stories, and the compresser recharges, yes, that would give one a lump in the throat. oh, what a brave lot we are sometimes. now, just say to yourself--there are no such things as ghouls and ghosts and four legged beasts that go bump in the night. okay?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Haunted Horseman said:


> You're not going to believe this but I've never been to Sleepy Hollow and I think I'm only 2 1/2 hours away. I'll definitely have to make the pilgrimage this year.


WHAT???!! *HH*, c'mon now, you owe it to yourself to make that journey this year, I bet you'd love it there! My friend, I am *VERY HAPPY *to see your avatar back on the forum, I was missing your posts!! Great to see you back around!!! 


*Madame*, you're right, the west coast has be under represented--thanks for finding that link on Washington State, I certainly plan to check it out this morning once I get the kids settled with breakfast...we need to get the CA members to send us a link or two as well....OEJ and Succub, how 'bout one from Oregon? 


*hallorenescene*, sadly we don't get any of those shows.....last I knew, Unsolved Mysteries was on the Lifetime channel, but I don't know if they show it anymore. I see it by watching my DVD's.  Yep, I've got 5 sets, 'Bizarre Murders,' 'Strange Legends,' 'Miracles,' 'Ghosts,' and 'The Best of...'. 'The Chair of Death' story I believe is in the Strange Legends collection, set in the village of Thirsk.........anyway........that series was the best.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok, what do you think? I didnt get anything else like this with the 57 pics I shot throughout the Birdcage Theater, and it seems a big large and crisp for dust, plus its the only one picked up as I said...I never had put much into the whole "orb" thing...wishful thinking it seemed to me...but this one changed my mind...plus a few shots thrown in for curious lookers...it was an AWESOME experiance and I plan to go back for sure...between props of course...


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

*A few more*

Heres a few others for anybody curious...


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Me...loving it!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

That orb this is freaky Dave. I've always written it off as dust or water in the past, but your story is very intriguing.

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## MiniGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

I had some odd Orb experiences in Charleston, GA recently. I was on a nighttime tour of the haunted jail. My wife was using a digital camera with the LCD on. She called me over to watch a pink orb run all over the place back and forth in an erratic way. It was pitch black in the room so I don't buy the "dust" explanation. Then when her camera was off, it started vibrating. Later, the battery was drained and later we found that there were 20 folders of garbage created on her film card. There was a Marine Recon specialist on the tour who saw a figure walk past the doorway 3 times. In his words, "I don't get spooked by anything", but he was visibly spooked. We plan to go back on the tour again next time we are in Charleston. We did not get a good photo of the pink orb, but several photos have several orbs.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoa, that's a weird experience indeed, *MiniGuy*!! Charleston, GA, eh? Never heard of that haunted jail tour, but I'm intrigued! We live in GA too, we might have to give that a shot, especially after your story! Nice to meet you!


*Croglin*, dude, those are really cool pictures! I agree, what you caught on film does appear mighty large and crisp just to be dust....impressive catch-- we used to live in NM when I was younger and went to AZ, also thru Tombstone, but I wish we'd had the chance for a better tour. Not that I would've been at all ready for a good scare at that age though.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Where is Charleston, GA? SC or by God WVA yes but GA?

Tombstone is a trip and a must see is the Birdcage Theater.


----------



## MiniGuy (Jul 27, 2007)

Charleston is on the coast of SC, not GA (sorry). Here is the link for the Tour we took in Charleston. You must go at night as they do the tour in the dark. No costumes or crap, just history. One of the creepiest tours I have been on including the night tour of Alcatraz.

http://www.bulldogtours.com/charleston-ghost-tours.html


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohhhhh, I get it!! I wasn't ready to admit that I'd never even heard of Charleston, GA since I've lived here about 29 years of my life, but now I feel better.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

MiniGuy said:


> Charleston is on the coast of SC, not GA (sorry). Here is the link for the Tour we took in Charleston. You must go at night as they do the tour in the dark. No costumes or crap, just history. One of the creepiest tours I have been on including the night tour of Alcatraz.
> 
> http://www.bulldogtours.com/charleston-ghost-tours.html


We took that tour last year and they are an awesome tour group, very informative tour guides. That and the cemetery tour that they have is great.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I really appreciate all these links about different places/tours y'all are posting, they have all been fun to check out! I enjoyed the one you contributed on Washington State Madame, you inspired me to run a check on my stomping grounds and I saw that the website you used has a list for every state apparently...cool! Anyway, I'll throw in the one from Georgia:


http://http://theshadowlands.net/places/georgia.htm


Been to various locations on that list, but this is the first I'd heard about most of the legends.  You have to wonder how many of them are true, but it makes for interesting reading. Some do seem to have merit, though. We've been camping near the 'Corpse Woods' (Summerville) a couple of times, but it's been a while. Did *NOT* like the feeling I got from that place.


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics and links. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Ghost Hunters has been to Birdcage Theater. They had some unexplained things happen. Jason and Grant saw a woman, but the camera was behind them coming up the steps, so they didn't get it on film. The camera did get an extension cord actually being slightly lifted off the wall bell it was sitting on and thrown to the ground. Cool stuff. I think YouTube has some clips and maybe even full episodes.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

My sister-in-law does Paula's hair (she owns the Birdcage) and she was pretty pissed that Ghost Hunters even put that cable around the bell in the first place. Everything attached to the building is original to the building. Several items are original to the town.

One of these days I hope we can get a private tour of the suspended cages... or maybe even stay overnight! Wouldn't that be fun? I'd really love to play poker with the ghosts...

I have a bajillion photos of the Birdcage/Tombstone, but I only have a few uploaded right now: Tombstone Photos

As for the "orb" posted above... dust isn't the only explanation. There are TONS of reflective surfaces in the Birdcage. In many places, there is plexiglass covering the walls because people have vandalized the building by signing their names-- this goes especially for area behind the stage.

... and the area below the stage in juxtaposition to the rooms and gaming area does collect a lot of dust and there is a draft from the storage area directly beneath the stage (behind the photographer of the orb photo). That's not to say what you caught on camera isn't "legit"... but just a few more things to think about besides dust.

I've recently had my own "orb experience" in Bisbee (a 30-45 min drive from Tombstone) towards the end of January this year... it was one of those "now you see it, now you don't" instances. You can view photos here: Bisbee Photos

The tour guide for the Bisbee Ghost Tour (They also have a Tombstone Tour) was telling about the ghosts near Hotel La More. There's supposedly a miner, a ghost cat, and a woman in white who saved two kids. I just happened to swing my camera up the stairs and to the right and snap a shot while others were taking pictures to the left. I got a rather large "speck of dust" on film. I checked around, there was nothing reflective in the area (see daytime photos)... I also walked right up to said "orb" location and looked around right after I took the photo. I remain skeptical... but it does make me wonder. =)


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

jadewik,

It was a few years ago since I was in Tombstone, hmmm 8 or 9 maybe, any ways isn't Bisbee the town with the huge copper mine? Never saw a hole in the ground like that ditch! Any ways if so it was a neat town. 

I'd love to have a chance to explore the ghost towns of the west, never know what bones one might turn up!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> ... isn't Bisbee the town with the huge copper mine? Never saw a hole in the ground like that ditch! Any ways if so it was a neat town.



You mean this hole?










Yeah, that's Bisbee. They're actually talking about re-opening the mine. And... if you think that hole is big, you should see the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> if you think that hole is big, you should see the Grand Canyon.


Yes, I've seen that little gully jadewik. Thanks for posting a pic of the mine I knew it must of been Bisbee. With the price of copper now I think I'd be out there with a shovel if I lived in the town.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Me too.  Good grief, the Colorado River looks like a trickle from way atop the Grand Canyon! We went to the Petrified Forest as well-wait, is that the official name of it? Petrified Forest?


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

nyhaunter said:


> I would love to see New Orleans and the hotel where "The SHining" was filmed, nto sure the name of it.


The 1980 version's interior shots were filmed at Pinewood and Elstree Studios, the exterior shots were of the Timberline Lodge in Oregon. 

The 1997 tv mini-series was shot, both inside and out, at the hotel that originally inspired King, The Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado.

The Stanley is very beautiful, I live about 40 minutes away, and they throw a big, fancy Halloween party every year. They also have haunted tours of the hotel, which aren't bad.

Check out "Places to Visit" in the "Halloween Websites" post in the "Links" section.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i would like to see that episode of the ghost hunters in the birdcage theater. to bad they didn't get that lady on film. that would have been sweet. i will check out what you mentioned is on the computer. thanks for the heads up. i have the complete first season of the ghost hunters on dvd. and i have the best of season one volume two on dvd. two bad that lady was upset about her bell. i am sure the ghost hunters didn't mean for that to happen. i hope that she mentioned this to them so they will be more aware. maybe they can discuss what they will be doing at a place so the owners can be more aware or something of what is going down.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumped because I *AM* going on this tour this October!! * I. CANNOT. WAIT!!*


http://www.savannahtours.net/savannah_ghost_tour_paranormal_tour/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

laurie, that looks like a blast. boy do i wish i could go. savanna is such a wonderful town anyway. the ocean is devine. have fun, and tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Back to Salem, MA
Scotland - for the Edinburgh catacombs and endless other reasons
Transylvania
New Orleans/The Myrtles Plantation
Lizzie Borden B&B
The Stanley Hotel
The Winchester House
Eastern State Penitentiary 
Gettysburg
St. Augustine Lighthouse


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> laurie, that looks like a blast. boy do i wish i could go. savanna is such a wonderful town anyway. the ocean is devine. have fun, and tell us all about it when you get back.



I wish you could go too, Hallo! My husband and I will be heading down there with my brother, who actually did this tour himself last year. He knows I'll love it.  Oh, there will be details of the tour. Oh yes. And pictures.




samhainschimera said:


> Transylvania


Most CERTAINLY, schimera. If only I could justify the funds for such a trip.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Orbs......*

I feel many of them are dust, moisture, lense flares, camera problems.....
In my house we have SEEN orbs with the naked eye about seven times now .
Last Oct. I had a helper who ran out of his hiding plcae to the "safety" of the great outdoors when one orb came toward him.
One Oct. 31st as I walked down into the wine cellar, the lights were on a dim setting, there was a glowing mint-green ball of light with a golden rim floating about 8 to 10 feet away, about 4-6 feet above the ground.
This was very appropriate since we decided to have Ghost-Seekers Night that year and one of them was walking next to me as we saw this, I pointed and said, "Look an orb!"
He raised his camera from where it was hanging on a cord around his neck, took the picture. 
There it was on his digital window Just Like We Saw It.
"Lense Flare"? Moisture? Dust? Camera problem?
Definately NOT this time.
It may now be four years ago, at the beginning of October , it was the last tour of the night, a dozen people leaving the house through the exit tunnel (as in "underground") I was leading , my Wife Jessica was following the last person, who saw something rather strange against the concrete wall, pulled up his camera, took it's picture, a few minutes later he showed me that picture.....floating about two feet above the floor, next to the wall was a flat black "ribbon", smoothly curving left then right numerous times as it stretched out maybe a little more than three feet then it ended and was now about 3 1/2 inches wide.
He showed me the picture at the end of the tunnel, it happened so quickly...I can't see how he could have faked this, my Wife was maybe at the most seven feet behind him.
This flat black "snake-Ribbon" oddly decided to do this little appearance right infront of a 3 ft, high plastic skeleton hanging upside-down in a small alcove I built into the wall.
When people come here for the house tour (OPEN for the last 23 years, every night) I usually put attempted humor with the telling of the haunted history because some people Will become very upset and afraid if I don't. I feel these are the ones who have never really considered the possibility that a supernatural, unseen world might actually exist.
I tell no "fiction" here. We live here, I am trying to figure this stuff out.
Fiction would not help.
Jim Warfield-Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Ill.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

As long as y'all never have any malevolent appearances, Gym, I'd say this is awesome for your haunt. You guys have to be attracting some kind of energy with it. Maybe the spirits have found a way to have fun in their world with your guests.  The snake-ribbon would have kinda been unsettling to me though.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

There's so many places I'd like to visit.  I saw Salem being mentioned, that's definitely one of the places I'd like to visit. There's a few places I'd like to visit around where I live, but most of the places are far away. One of these days I plan on taking a road trip!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I would personally recommend Waverly Hills Sanatorium in Louisville, KY. I love that place. It is VERY creepy. My son and I managed to get somewhat away from the group and it was great. I felt like there was someone else with us the entire time. If you go choose the last tour of the night, they let you go down the body shute alone. It's pretty long and there was only 4 of us who continued to the end. But at the end of the night I don't think they care where you go. I want to go back and spend the night there.

Oh, and if you go, stop by Cave Hill Cemetery, it is absolutely beautiful. (Just don't get lost in it)


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oooh, yes, Waverly Hills...I watched them explore that on Ghost Hunters the other day. That'd be awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i want to go to mass. but i want to have the funds to be able to really take in the attractions, and buy a witch outfit. i would go to the waverly hills sanitorium, but i won't go down the body chute. after watching ghost hunters, i don't want to be someplace where they are with me and i can't get away fast enough.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm beginning to think I don't make enough money on my teacher's salary to convince my husband to add some of these places I just discovered on our retirement travels itinerary.  Check 'em out!

"50 Places Straight Out of Nightmares"

http://www.weather.com/travel/creepiest-places-nightmare-photos-20140514


My wishlist has gone global.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks for reviving this thread. I just spent some time reading and I want to join in the tour. Laurie, trust me your retirement salary from teaching won't get you to all the places you want to go. Mine hasn't. 

I loved reading about all the places, but really why did no one add something in Texas on the list? Lots of places here to see and experience. I love the Menger Hotel in San Antonio. We almost stayed there a couple years ago. My hubby and daughter won the battle to stay at someplace more modern! We stayed very close to it. I had just watched a cool program on it and found a very, very special rate during the time we were to be in San Antonio. I will go back and stay there!.

The Baker Hotel in Mineral Wells is not far from me, but I have not been there. The old sanatorium in Wichita Falls is supposed to be great, too. It is about 90 minutes from me. Lots of things in the Lone Star State.

I have been to New Orleans numerous times, but never on any of the cemetery tours or ghost tours. there is so much there to explore on your own. Our last trip was when we cruised out of there instead of Galveston. We took my then 13 year old niece who was living with us to see some of the sites. She was fascinated by the cemeteries and we were driving through some the afternoon before the cruise and it was overcast and dreary and raining. It was really freaky.

I have also been to and toured the Queen Mary back in the 70s.

We have a bed and breakfast in my little town that just closed after the current owner died. It was called the Inn of Many Faces. Numerous years ago the owner (can't remember if it was the same owner) gave an interview to several of my first year journalism students. They had a great story about the history of the ghosts that haunt it. Then all of a sudden they quit talking about this because they wanted to be upscale B&B.

I also loved creeping through Gettysburg cemeteries and the old Civil War cemeteries in Beauford, S.C., Savannah, GA and several smaller towns and plantations in the Low Country with my cousins who live there as guides. The cemeteries all have such "atmosphere".

On another note, if you are a reader, check out author Heather Graham. I love her books and especially, _Ghost Walk_, which is set in New Orleans around a ghost tour company. Another fav one is set in an English or Scottish manor home. Well written and such thrills. Love 'em.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I love to read, just might check those books out.
laurie, those are very interesting sites to see. some of the areas freaked me out.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I would really love to visit the Waverly Hills Sanitorium in Kentucky. And of course the Winchester mystery house.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just went back & read this entire thread because I'm getting ready to go to Baton Rouge/New Orleans for a week. My husband's cousin is getting married in Baton Rouge this upcoming weekend & then by Saturday we're off the NOLA for a week!!

I wanna do the cemetery tour, some of the mansions, the husband wants to do a riverboat tour. I can't wait!!

Someone mentioned the Moundsville Prison in WV. We have a friend that literally lives right across the street from the place. You look out her back door & there it is. They can also see the Native American burial mounds that gave the town the name out the front door.

They said those houses were the safest in the state because any escapees (& there were quite a few) just kept on going. They weren't stopping across the street to grab a sandwich. 

It's a very foreboding looking place just from the outside. Her husband went on one of the Halloween haunted house tours they have & he loved it & said we should do it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

RCIAG, enjoy NOLA. It is one of my favorite places. There is so much to do there. We have done the riverboat tours. Be sure to do it at night on the paddlewheels. I love just hopping on the trolley and riding and looking at the beautiful homes. Beignets at all hours at the place across from Jackson Square---for some reason I have blanked on the name. The cathedral is wonderful and such a beautiful place to visit.

I took a group of college kids to a conference there about 12 years ago. We had our fortunes told on Jackson Square at night and Tarot card readings. So much fun!!!

Be sure to have brunch at Brennan's---what an experience.

I am so envious. I love it there. Great seafood.

The last time I was there we were leaving on a cruise. I was not pleased with that because it took forever to get to the open ocean. We didn't research that enough! But, it was fun just going there to leave even though it is a 13 hour trip for us. We just wanted our teen to experience NOLO.

Have fun and be sure to share photos and experiences with us!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH I will.

The weather will be super hot & humid but then that's exactly what it's like here in MD now so at least I'll be used to it.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

New Orleans is one of my favorite places too. Cafe du Monde late night is a must - it's packed with tourists at breakfast times, but pretty well attended by locals in the early morning and late night. I'd recommend the Haunted History tours for ghost stories and haunted houses, and there's also a vampires tour. The cemetery tours are fun, but SUPER SUPER HOT and the heat is amplified by all the concrete. There's a few voodoo shops in the French Quarter - Marie Laveau's on Bourbon and Rev. Zombie's on St. Peter (both of these are same company/owner/whatever, more touristy, but worth seeing) as well as some more local/independent types like Esoterica and Voodoo Authentica on Dumaine and Erzulie's on Royale. Plus the Voodoo Museum is on Dumaine! If it gets too hot, spend a day or half a day at the Audubon aquarium - it's a bit of a hike from the quarter, but not bad. Reverend Zombie's is across the street from Preservation Hall - not my thing, but my Dad loves it. Definitely recommend wandering through the French Market too.

Lots and lots of good food to be had. I would have recommended Brennan's brunch, but they've closed.  Court of the Two Sisters and Antoine's are great (but more $$$) dinner spots. Muriel's and Cafe Pontalba on Jackson Square are good too. So is Lüke (John Besh bistro). La Divina for gelato. If you want to buy pralines (and you should, hinthintsendmesome) you've got Leah's, Laura's, and Aunt Sally's (most commercial of the 3, but also the most flavors) - they're all a little different.

The French Quarter is mostly full of weird little shops, always something to look at. Royale is full of antique shops and art galleries. I'm fond of Bergen Gallery for art prints, and M.S. Rau Antiques for browsing ($$$$$!). There's a few mask shops too, at least one Venetian and one for leather masks.


(I haven't been to New Orleans in several years, and I'm getting vacation nostalgia. It's like no place else. Granted, I've not explored much outside of the French Quarter.)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, your vacation sounds fabulous. have fun.

YIKES! my husband and I went on our honeymoon in new Orleans. I never knew of any of these places. dang, I should have been a member of here then. of course my hubby would not have been up for any of this. he would have been disgruntled. and we did have fun with what we did do.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank y'all for mentioning a couple more places I'd never heard of! I love Googling them.  I need a giant map to start push pinning these locations and get a visual of our best route. Found some more last night...y'all ever heard of Helltown in Summit County, Ohio? Or the Stull Cemetery in Kansas, the Shades of Death Road in New Jersey...

I'm gonna have to narrow my options a bit.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for this thread! It gives me good vacation ideas! Like some of you all mentioned, Salem is top on my list. I'm obsessed with the history and everything.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been to St. Augustine and the light-house since it is only 35 mile away . It is worth the visit. I would love to go to Stonehenge just because of the possibilities.


----------

